# Sex of baby pigeons?



## showboat (Nov 17, 2009)

My pair of pigeons have 2 baby'a about 2 weeks old. I have two friends of mine want to hand feed them to keep as indoor pets. They will be going to different homes. The problem is that one wants a male and the other wants a female. Is there anyway to tell the sex at such an early age?


----------



## Brummie (Feb 16, 2009)

showboat said:


> My pair of pigeons have 2 baby'a about 2 weeks old. I have two friends of mine want to hand feed them to keep as indoor pets. They will be going to different homes. The problem is that one wants a male and the other wants a female. Is there anyway to tell the sex at such an early age?


No.Every pigeon matures differantly. It could take 6/8 week's before you have an inkling of what sex they are, and that is by just observing.
Why the preferance towards one sex or the other?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

pigeons mature at about 4 to 6 monts of age, and even then it can be hard to tell. the hen when mated up will lay eggs so that is sometimes the only way to tell the sex, the males roo coo and puff and try to court the females so that is a way to tell the males, usually when they pair off is the only way to know what sex they are. as far as handfeedig babies, there is no need for that. the parents pigeon milk is the best thing for them, it is high in protein and immunities for the babies, it can be tricky to hand raise babies like pigeons and doves as they eat from inside the parents beak, and they do the best job. I would not purposfully do it unless they were orphaned for some reason. you can let them have them when they are just beginning to eat and drink on their own, and they can tame them at this age.


----------

